# 25 essential metal licks



## SevenDeadly (Feb 25, 2008)

4 pages of 25 licks. They get harder as the song goes along so start slow and work your tempo up. The file requires guitar pro software to run but I'm sure most of you guys have it. If you have any questions feel free to ask! Keep shredding!

Richie Kotzen
Adrian Smith
Zakk Wylde
Malmsteen
paul gilbert
randy rhoads
EVH
Dimebag
Steve Vai
John Petrucci
Satriani


25 essential metal licks


----------



## Metal Ken (Feb 25, 2008)

I cant see it cause im on campus (no guitar pro) but if there isnt at least one fucking insane Jon schaffer riff in there, its false.


----------



## Apophis (Feb 25, 2008)

thanks


----------



## Demeyes (Feb 25, 2008)

There are some interesting ideas in there. Its a nicely condensed look at different peoples styles. Its cool to see them all over the same backings too.


----------



## Metal Ken (Feb 25, 2008)

That was actually pretty cool. The paul gilbert ones were truth.


----------



## Jongpil Yun (Feb 26, 2008)

Licks 15 and 16 were my favorites. 6, 7, 8 and 13 were cool too.


----------



## Trespass (Feb 26, 2008)

That is simply epic, I was going to tab out a bunch of Gilbert licks nad compile them, but you saved me ALOT of work.

Thanks so much.


----------



## Santuzzo (Feb 28, 2008)

Unfortunately I can't see the licks as I don't have GuitarPro.
Is there anyway they can be converted to Powertab format?
If anybody could help me with this that would be awesome !


----------



## ukfswmart (Feb 28, 2008)

Nice find, dude! Will definitely be looking this up when I get home from work



Santuzzo said:


> Unfortunately I can't see the licks as I don't have GuitarPro.
> Is there anyway they can be converted to Powertab format?
> If anybody could help me with this that would be awesome !



I think you can export from Guitar Pro into PowerTab... not sure though, but you can certainly import PowerTab into GP. If you can wait a few hours, I'll look into it and, if it's possible, hook you up good and proper


----------



## Jongpil Yun (Feb 28, 2008)

IIRC you can't go from GP to Powertab, but I can PDF it if you want.


----------



## The Dark Wolf (Feb 28, 2008)

Awesome! Licks!

We don't have enough lick tricks nowadays. Of course, in the old days, there were no riff tricks, really. Guys could play lead all day, but sucked at rhythm. In fact, in my Reb Beach vid, he talks about how "guys don't wanna play rhythm." Well, back in 89, probably somewhat true. 

Nowadays, everybody loves to play rhythm. (Probably because it's come along about a million years, and is far more demanding. )


Licks - lead
Riffs - rhythm

Nice! Thanks, dude.


----------



## Mastodon (Feb 28, 2008)

Jongpil Yun said:


> IIRC you can't go from GP to Powertab, but I can PDF it if you want.



Yes you can actually.

(File, export)


----------



## ukfswmart (Feb 28, 2008)

Mastodon said:


> Yes you can actually.
> 
> (File, export)



If you can, the Mac version doesn't have that option. I guess you could export as ASCII and then import that into PowerTab, but I don't know how well that'd work


----------



## Jongpil Yun (Feb 28, 2008)

Is my version of GP missing something?


----------



## SevenDeadly (Feb 28, 2008)

thanks for the response guys. I'm gonna keep throwing these together. say, one a week?


----------



## DDDorian (Feb 28, 2008)

Yeah, you can't simply convert a GP file into Powertab, but you can go the other way round, although it doesn't convert perfectly. GP is a commercial product (despite no-one I know actually paying for it) so it wouldn't make sense for it to export to the free Powertab format.

Cool lesson, I think I liked the Vai-esque licks the most I might throw a few up myself (although mine will mostly be stolen from mags, heh).


----------



## Trespass (Feb 28, 2008)

DDDorian said:


> Yeah, you can't simply convert a GP file into Powertab, but you can go the other way round, although it doesn't convert perfectly. GP is a commercial product (despite no-one I know actually paying for it) so it wouldn't make sense for it to export to the free Powertab format.
> 
> Cool lesson, I think I liked the Vai-esque licks the most I might throw a few up myself (although mine will mostly be stolen from mags, heh).



Export to midi. The positioning may vary when re-converted, but the notes will be the same.


----------



## Santuzzo (Feb 29, 2008)

ukfswmart said:


> Nice find, dude! Will definitely be looking this up when I get home from work
> 
> 
> 
> I think you can export from Guitar Pro into PowerTab... not sure though, but you can certainly import PowerTab into GP. If you can wait a few hours, I'll look into it and, if it's possible, hook you up good and proper





Jongpil Yun said:


> IIRC you can't go from GP to Powertab, but I can PDF it if you want.



Thanks guys !
That'd be awesome !
I would really appreciate that !


----------



## kristallin (Feb 29, 2008)

Jongpil Yun said:


> IIRC you can't go from GP to Powertab, but I can PDF it if you want.



I'd definitely appreciate a PDF, thanks!


----------



## Jongpil Yun (Feb 29, 2008)

Lead tracks 1 and 2, rhythm track for good measure.


----------



## kristallin (Feb 29, 2008)

Awesome dude, thanks a lot!


----------



## Santuzzo (Mar 1, 2008)

Jongpil Yun said:


> Lead tracks 1 and 2, rhythm track for good measure.



Awesome !

Thank you very much !
I really appreciate this !!!


----------



## SONIC (Mar 1, 2008)

very cool! time to get to work on those licks!


----------

